# Pictures of the herd! *picture heavy*



## greenbeansrabbitry (Sep 10, 2008)

I was clipping nails tonight so thought I'd get some pictures! Please ignore how dirty the chair is, I didn't realize it was that dirty until I looked at the pictures on my computer.

This is Isabella, she's currently bred to Charlie and is due 4/16! This will be her last litter, then she's going to be retired and live out the rest of her years here. She is my favorite of all my hogs and isn't going anywhere! I've had her since she was 6 weeks old, she'll be 2 years old 5/29 









































This is Mishka, she's currently bred to Clivo and is due 5/10! She is daughter of Isabella and was one of 3 survivors from my very first litter. I had originally sold her, but the guy never picked her up, so I reclaimed her. 

























































This is Clivo, he's uberly sweet and loves treats lol. He'll climb all over you when you get him out for playtime, then he'll find his way into your pocket or hood (I wear alot of hoodies) and will sleep like that.

















































This is Amethyst, she's currently bred to Clivo and is due 4/16! She is by far the craziest and most destructive hedgie I've ever had. She has one of the cutest faces though, and I love her to death 

































































This is Charlie, he's my fluffy guy! When I got him, I was surprised he could even walk, he was HUGE!! He loves to climb in my pocket and sleep when I'm watching tv, or he crawls under my shirt and sleeps on my belly lol.

















































I hope you enjoy them!!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

They are all so beautiful!! I can't pick a favorite.  
They all look happy. Such a nice herd!


----------



## CritterHeaven (Feb 21, 2011)

Those pictures of Amethyst are PRICELESS! What a face. They are all so cute but she could steal your heart in one picture.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Everyone knows that I, the hedgienapper, can never have enough pictures! Just beautiful and thank you!


----------



## cylaura (Jan 13, 2011)

Awww they are all so cute!  I love Isabella but I think Mishka is just the most adorable name... oh, who am I kidding? I can't pick a favorite!


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

shetland said:


> Everyone knows that I, the hedgienapper, can never have enough pictures! Just beautiful and thank you!


You know, shetland, if we time this right, we could end up with a wonderful herd of babies, too.


----------



## RalphsMum (Oct 14, 2010)

awesome pics...very cute indeed.
I love pics of hedgie teef


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Beautiful hedgies! I love the pics don't know if I can pick a fav.


----------



## Heavenly Hedgehogs (Mar 19, 2010)

very cute pictures, love the colours!


----------



## greenbeansrabbitry (Sep 10, 2008)

Thanks everyone  Now if they get stolen I know who to question


----------



## Sunflowerseeds (Mar 3, 2011)

They are all very beautiful and are some amazing colors! I didn't even notice a dirty chair with them to focus on.  Keep them hidden well, Cupcake's location changes daily as there are a few here coveting her... :lol:


----------

